# Another routing tutorial for beginners



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*A project for beginners by Harrysin*
* (Harry Sinclair)*

This project, which details the making of a Solitaire marble game is aimed at beginners and demonstrates how I design and make templates, plunge and table routing, the use of template guides, also how to apply laminate. The unusual design was introduced to routerforums by SANTE‘ who lives in Belgium.
The jig holder is made from 2” x 1” Pine with internal dimensions of 300mm x 400mm but this can be any size depending on what size projects the individual intends to use it for, 12” x 15” is close to the one used in this project. There are no critical measurements, change those shown to fit in with what material, bits and template guides you have to hand. The wood used was a piece of ¾” finger jointed Pine leftover from a bookcase project, but again, use what you have available. We start off by drawing the design full size on paper, in this case measuring about 11.5” x 8.25” then repeat the drawing centred on a piece of 3/8 to ½” MDF of a size to fit your jig holder. 



The finish consisted of a coat of light Oak stain, then three coats of satin lacquer followed by a rubdown with 0000 wire wool, a thorough clean then Three more coats of satin lacquer.


Please let me know if there are any problems opening the zip file.


‡‡‡‡‡‡‡ PLEASE NOTE THAT THERE IS NOW ALSO A PDF DOCUMENT THAT MAY BE PREFERRED TO THE ZIP FILE‡‡‡‡‡‡‡


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Nice job  this one should be made into a PDF file I think..

Or is this one of the new videos you are working on with Mike and Rick (how to make templates) ???

==



harrysin said:


> *A project for beginners by Harrysin*
> * (Harry Sinclair)*
> 
> This project, which details the making of a Solitaire marble game is aimed at beginners and demonstrates how I design and make templates, plunge and table routing, the use of template guides, also how to apply laminate. The unusual design was introduced to routerforums by SANTE‘ who lives in Belgium.
> ...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

A very neat little project, Harry. And a nice presentation too.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Harry, for the new very detailed tutorial of 45 photos with all the explanations! What a nice big job!

Daniel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> Nice job  this one should be made into a PDF file I think..
> 
> ...


Alas Bob, I tried and tried as probably observed by the heading on the text but my woodworking skills are greater than my computer skills. The last pdf's were kindly done for me by Darrin, but I'm far too polite to ask or even expect a repeat.
At this point in time it hasn't been made with the intention of producing the "new format", but if asked, I'm sure that I can re-do it. Even with the "new" format, a printable version is necessary to enable study at one's leisure.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you George and Daniel, we don't see enough of either of you these days.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> Nice job  this one should be made into a PDF file I think..
> 
> ...


Bob, by sheer co-incidence, a friend turned up this afternoon with a steel rod in his hands which he wanted some turning doing, as he is quite computer literate, but not familiar with producing pdf's, I left him at my computer whilst I carried out the work on his steel rod.
This Word file is the best he could come up with, it refused to convert to a pdf. So I think that it is probably an improvement on the zip file.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I must be getting old I don't see the file posted..

Found it LOL on the 1st.page, forgot the golden rule ,keep all your eggs ( marbles in one bag) in one basket , thanks, that's better I think.

http://www.routerforums.com/253402-post1.html

===
===



harrysin said:


> Bob, by sheer co-incidence, a friend turned up this afternoon with a steel rod in his hands which he wanted some turning doing, as he is quite computer literate, but not familiar with producing pdf's, I left him at my computer whilst I carried out the work on his steel rod.
> This Word file is the best he could come up with, it refused to convert to a pdf. So I think that it is probably an improvement on the zip file.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Harry, here it is in PDF.

Regards
Harold


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you for that Harold, by co-incidence, moderator Mike just called me to say that he had done that for me on the first post. Thank you Mike, also for teaching me how to do it simply by dragging the file into the Primo icon on the desk top.


----------

